# Time to change bellhousing



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi guys, my bellhousing is getting really noisy, and reading more stories that it might affect the crank, so i would like to change mine, what are the options available? Any improved version that you guys have used and have good experience? like litchfield? or is 2017 bell housing any better?


Thank you in advance guys :chuckle:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

You might want to try the search button, this question has been discussed in depth many times.

Quality information is not always re-posted.

This thread has more than 100 replies

.


----------



## Ste1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi
I took my car in for its service before i put it away for winter, and to get the bell housing checked as it went from being really quiet to very loud!. Turns out the bell housing bearing was fine but the fly plate was totally shot and has wrecked my engine!.. The sump pan looked like I had been panning for gold!***55357;***56873;


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ste1 said:


> Hi
> I took my car in for its service before i put it away for winter, and to get the bell housing checked as it went from being really quiet to very loud!. Turns out the bell housing bearing was fine but the fly plate was totally shot and has wrecked my engine!.. The sump pan looked like I had been panning for gold!***55357;***56873;


What would be the symptoms of the flywheel plate going ?


----------



## Ste1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Gtrmad43786 said:


> What would be the symptoms of the flywheel plate going ?


Rattle sounded very similar to usual bell housing rattle, worse when cold. But as I found out you could feel the vibration through the engine and if I quickly bliped the throttle from idle it would make a loud rattle/knock for a spit second... (best way i can describe it.) 

After being stripped the shells nearest the bell housing were down to the brass!


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ste1 said:


> Rattle sounded very similar to usual bell housing rattle, worse when cold. But as I found out you could feel the vibration through the engine and if I quickly bliped the throttle from idle it would make a loud rattle/knock for a spit second... (best way i can describe it.)
> 
> After being stripped the shells nearest the bell housing were down to the brass!


Thanks I guess my bell house is all good then ***128077;***127997;


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Krypt0nite said:


> Hi guys, my bellhousing is getting really noisy, and reading more stories that it might affect the crank, so i would like to change mine, what are the options available? Any improved version that you guys have used and have good experience? like litchfield? or is 2017 bell housing any better?
> Thank you in advance guys :chuckle:


There's a new type bell housing with lifetime warranty!

Check it out below, and thank me later! Haha be good if you did a post on it, after a months use to tell us what its like 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/283025-bell-housing-rattle-video-inside-3.html#post5734987


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I had the Litchfield BH fix fitted 6 years and 30k miles ago, still sound with no play


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> I had the Litchfield BH fix fitted 6 years and 30k miles ago, still sound with no play


My last modified bell housing lasted 30k then started rattling, will be interesting to see how yours lasts mukka


----------



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

i need a bell housing to, maybe we could get some discount if we order more than one.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Ste1 said:


> Hi
> I took my car in for its service before i put it away for winter, and to get the bell housing checked as it went from being really quiet to very loud!. Turns out the bell housing bearing was fine but the fly plate was totally shot and has wrecked my engine!.. The sump pan looked like I had been panning for gold!***55357;***56873;


Be interested to hear how many others have suffered with a Flywheel Damper failure.

Part number is 12361JF01A

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> You might want to try the search button, this question has been discussed in depth many times.
> 
> Quality information is not always re-posted.
> 
> ...


Sorry Hugh, about half in reading that thread, thank you and cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It surprises me that I have known failures under 10k miles and some are fine with 60k on.

There seems to be no common pattern.

I***8217;ve been told the damper plate is not available here separately to purchase, I wonder if it is in japan like a few other bits.

Sure there***8217;s a market for these to be remanufactured to a better std.


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Ste1 said:


> Hi
> I took my car in for its service before i put it away for winter, and to get the bell housing checked as it went from being really quiet to very loud!. Turns out the bell housing bearing was fine but the fly plate was totally shot and has wrecked my engine!.. The sump pan looked like I had been panning for gold!***55357;***56873;


What, this is the first of such i have heard, and it is scary as hell mate, mine is loud whine noise varies with rpm and clunks at times, dont feel anything funky on the steering wheel. your oil sump pan was debris? did you get any pictures thou ?


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Chronos said:


> There's a new type bell housing with lifetime warranty!
> 
> Check it out below, and thank me later! Haha be good if you did a post on it, after a months use to tell us what its like
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/283025-bell-housing-rattle-video-inside-3.html#post5734987


oh wow ! thank you Chronos, i would definitely start a thread once i have the madisma unit fitted, are you planning to get it as well ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Krypt0nite said:


> oh wow ! thank you Chronos, i would definitely start a thread once i have the madisma unit fitted, are you planning to get it as well ?


Yes i certainly will when my current one starts to go. Can't beat lifetime warranty! wooop


----------



## Ste1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Krypt0nite said:


> What, this is the first of such i have heard, and it is scary as hell mate, mine is loud whine noise varies with rpm and clunks at times, dont feel anything funky on the steering wheel. your oil sump pan was debris? did you get any pictures thou ?


I have a few pics, but yes there was a few chunks of metal as well as the silver film on top of the oil and an estimated 15k repair bill!.

Im sure yours is fine I just think it’s something to keep an eye on as these cars get older??.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Gtrmad43786 said:


> What would be the symptoms of the flywheel plate going ?


Just done one that had a very distinct vibration at 2000 rpm, whole car vibrated slightly, changed tension/fly plate and all good.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> Just done one that had a very distinct vibration at 2000 rpm, whole car vibrated slightly, changed tension/fly plate and all good.


Any pics of the damaged plate John?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it the plate or bell housing that rattles?


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Hugh Keir ***8211; PTSYS;5749993 said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > Just done one that had a very distinct vibration at 2000 rpm, whole car vibrated slightly, changed tension/fly plate and all good.
> ...


I would be curious for that too...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> Is it the plate or bell housing that rattles?


Can be both,


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Any pics of the damaged plate John?


It looked normal Hugh


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

dudersvr said:


> Just done one that had a very distinct vibration at 2000 rpm, whole car vibrated slightly, changed tension/fly plate and all good.


how distinct...? 
my car has a very slight vibration @ 1,750rpm to 2000rpm then goes away, then its back again @ 3250rpm, then disappears again after 37500rpm.

I put it down to the exhaust as it seemed to only to happen, after I fitted the Y pipe... 

but now I am curious, is it the bell housing or flywheel- or nothing to worry about ?

does anyone else have a similar vibration ?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i have a vibration, but i think its my wheels unbalanced, as the local car wash people used a nuclear force jet wash on the wheels and all the weights have been blown away...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> how distinct...?
> my car has a very slight vibration @ 1,750rpm to 2000rpm then goes away, then its back again @ 3250rpm, then disappears again after 37500rpm.
> 
> I put it down to the exhaust as it seemed to only to happen, after I fitted the Y pipe...
> ...


Not that distinct at all, get it checked though if the crank is out of balance due to the damper plate it will destroy it over a period of time.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

dudersvr said:


> Not that distinct at all, get it checked though if the crank is out of balance due to the damper plate it will destroy it over a period of time.


will do.. might be difficulty here, as there are no "specialists". 
how would you know without taking the gearbox out though ?

its been like that since I have had the car,..i bought it with 9000mls on the clock.. its on 27,000 mls now, so I guess it would have proven to be a problem before now. 
and my bell housing is quiet. very slight rattle every now and again. but nothing compared to some I have heard.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I replaced my bell housing a few months ago, the damper plate was damaged and the bottom of the old bell housing was covered in brown dust from the damper plate.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> will do.. might be difficulty here, as there are no "specialists".
> how would you know without taking the gearbox out though ?
> 
> its been like that since I have had the car,..i bought it with 9000mls on the clock.. its on 27,000 mls now, so I guess it would have proven to be a problem before now.
> and my bell housing is quiet. very slight rattle every now and again. but nothing compared to some I have heard.


Disconnect prop if it still vibrates its the engine, if it goes its prop or trans.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

sat in another GTR before... and its exactly the same as mine. vibrates ever so slightly at the same point and this one is newer with less miles on it.

this is stood still BTW, not on the move. 
I seem to recall trying this test on my mates GTR as well now and it was the same. it must just be a trait of the car.

I should stop reading these type of posts - its make me so bloody paranoid !


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> sat in another GTR before... and its exactly the same as mine. vibrates ever so slightly at the same point and this one is newer with less miles on it.
> 
> this is stood still BTW, not on the move.
> I seem to recall trying this test on my mates GTR as well now and it was the same. it must just be a trait of the car.
> ...


Or they all about to fail :double-finger: Im pretty sure you would realise its not normal if you felt it when they are worn.


----------

